# Who gives the most impact on the team...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

when they are all truly heathly? This question is basically "Who do you want to keep if they are all heathly?"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Penny, if we are talking mentally, if we are talking stats its Marion alongside with Marbury.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

*Marbury...*

Marbury he controls this team


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Marion*

Marion no doubt. He is the best player on the team and is really liked by the community.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Shawn Marion suits very good for being the stud of this team and will have the most impact because he's the one guy that may give the Suns something to smile about for the years to come.

Oh and yes I agree it does seem he is the most adored out of those 3 players mentioned. Penny when he is healthy can challenge though!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

True, when Penny is heatlhy, he can do so many things.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Suns*

Definitely Marion, he's energetic, plays D, and has a nice jump shot.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Suns*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Definitely Marion, he's energetic, plays D, and has a nice jump shot.


Only those things won't get us anywhere deep in the playoffs if we can get there.:upset:


----------

